# IBS-D, Depression, & Anxiety (a short novel)



## NUBBS240 (Jul 9, 2016)

This is my first post, so hello everyone.

I am 28-years-old and I live in Southern California. I was diagnosed with IBS at 7-years-old and had an upper and lower endoscopy, and three more since then. Anyway, I suffer more from anxiety than anything else, which triggers my IBS, and then causes me to be depressed severely. As I'm writing this, I'm two hours late for work because the anxiety of driving, and leaving my restroom, has me trapped in my own mind. 
When I was about 10, I started having suicidal thoughts and started to shut out the happy feelings, because I couldn't go to school and function like a normal person. I had to start alternative schooling and basically be home all the time, missing out on anything fun with friends. I almost didn't graduate high school because I was so behind. And after four long years of attempting a two-year college, I dropped out. I tried getting help from social security, but I was denied, and now I'm suffering financially because I'm late for work or have so many sick days. 
All this time I have tried every diet known to man, meditation, medication, therapy, and even stopped eating. Doctors have done everything they possibility can, but IBS is incurable. I am at the end of my rope with my life, and I can't continue to live this way. I'm afraid of my future; I want to get married and start a family, but I don't see it being a possibility when I can't even make it to work on time. I've ran out of hope and my last prospect was to finally reached out to those that might know my pain.


----------



## FerXo (Jul 11, 2016)

Good morning,

I haven't yet been officially diagnosed with IBS, Doctor is still going through tests, but I'm %100 sure that I have IBS and have had since I've been a kid. I'm 27 now and barely acknowledging that I have IBS. It sucks but at the same time it's some sort of relief since now I know what's going on with me. I guess we all have a clue of how you feel. Don't give up. I'm gonna try everything I can to ease these symptoms and will not let this take me down. Right now my symptoms are out of control but now that I know what I have I can attack it better. I'll I can say is keep looking for ways to help yourself and don't let it get the best of you and don't give up.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Jamie ,

There are many here , including myself , that know the pain , anxiety , and frustration of this condition , you are not alone . You need to know however , that this IS curable . Please read the many posts relating to curing IBS . I feel the is a strong connection between the brain and the gut . The negative messages you are believing about it NOT being curable may be adding to the problem . Be positive , there IS hope . You can control your thoughts .


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Jamie

As others have said your not alone and don't have to fight it on your own I am new to the forum but thinks there's a lot of help here for us all. I have had IBS for 30 years and suffered with anxiety at the highest level possible I used to have panic attacks that were so bad my heart started to beat irregularly and would end up with the blue lights arriving and getting carted off to hospital. I went on seroxate and beta blockers (not advisable) as addictive and hard to come off but I have overcome this by not putting pressure on myself and don't think ahead try to think in the present exercise is good I find swimming or walking but go when its quite and your having a better day with your IBS I never plan ahead as that caused anxiety try to just do things on the spur of the moment and get to know were the toilets are, Try to do a food diary but put what you dink on too and after time you will see what triggers your IBS off

Best Wishes


----------



## levysantiago (Aug 8, 2016)

thank you for sharing your story, your not the only one who feel that way, right now ive been having this suicidal thoughts because it also affects my whole entire life, im so thankful to this site knowing that i am not alone, let us be brave and hold on.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Northern Soul,

Seems we have the same issues with anxiety and panic attacks. Just wondering are you self diagnosed with IBS?? If not how did you overcome fear to go to hospital or doctors. I guess because I've tolerated the discomfort for what I Believe is IBS so long I live with it. One way constipated Next day D .. My pain roams also most of the time sits lower left... Mostly dull pain few sharp pains here and there. I do get relief here and there but abdominal pain lets me know it's still here. Today I just cut gluten out of diet rad that FODMAPS and seems like everything I eat daily was on bad list so this might be my issue. I too like levy wish at times that it was all over but I think of my loved ones who need me that keeps me going. This forum is changing my life knowing I'm not alone knowing there is hope one day. My BMs went from 4 D's in morning to a formed and 1 D . That's a huge improvement for me and it's all because of the advice given by everyone so thank you all for sharing....


----------



## vank23 (Nov 13, 2016)

yes


----------

